# Married filing separately



## coremo1979 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello, 

This is my first post, so please be nice  First off, this website is amazing and I am SO HAPPY that I stumbled upon it. 

I am a born and raised US citizen living in Buffalo, NY. I married the love of my life who happens to be a Canadian citizen who lives an hour away in Ontario, Canada. We are currently going through the immigration process so that I can move to Canada to live with her. For now though, we live apart...

I filed my taxes as MFS because I thought that was the obvious choice. I listed my wife's name but put her CANADIAN SOCIAL INSURANCE NUMBER in the SSN field, because I thought that's what I needed to do. Needless to say, my efile was rejected. 

After reading through this forum and doing my own research, I realize that there were a couple things that I did wrong. 

1) I'm not allowed to efile because my wife is a NRA
2) I need to MAIL my return the old fashioned way, but with putting NRA as her SSN.

Am I understanding this correctly? Is there anything that I'm missing? Also, am I required to provide her name even?

I appreciate a response on this more than you all know. Thank you in advance!!


----------

